# Motels between Nogales to Bucerias



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

We are travelling to Bucerias, leaving on the 16 Nov, and need advice on Dog friendly Motels along the way.
Any help would be appreciated.
Frank


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There just aren't many "dog friendly" motels or hotels in Mexico. Most folks traveling with pets (which Mexicans just don't do) use the 'hotel de paso' or "no tell motels" which don't ask questions. They are discreet, walled motels on the outskirts of all cities. Very secure parking, interesting TV.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

While there might not be many dog friendly hotels in Mexico, here is a site with over 200 dog friendly hotels...
<b>Mexico Dog or Pet Friendly Hotels Motels Accommodation or Lodging</b>


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Now, that's something for those traveling with pets to bookmark! Very useful information.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

driving through hermosillo, you will see some auto hotels on the left hand side....... there is a nice looking one with marbell walls on the outside.... 6 hours for 250 pesos... you can ask for 12 hours and pay 500 pesos.... 

you might want to google / ZAR .. i think that is a nation wide chain of affordable motels.. they all look the same and have the ZAR sign..


----------

